# AVR simulator in java



## FRANCOIS (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.hobby-roboter.de/forum/download/file.php?id=20&sid=e22494526bcfb70de89de34e7cc26bec

http://www.hobby-roboter.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23&sid=dd8b09c39ee1a5fbd6eaab1ae9a50cb4

Once unzipped, the jar file is in the dist directory(dist the exact name of the directory inside the unzipped archive and is not to be confused with the distfile system in the FREEBSD port system (name: pAVRsim.jar)) 

..*pAVRSim*

......|
......|--*build/*
......|
......|--*dist/*
..............|
..............|--_pAVRSim.jar_
..............|--...


Enjoy


----------



## FRANCOIS (Apr 27, 2012)

*Java Breadboard*

http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/netpro/bboard/jbreadboard.zip
http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/netpro/bboard/running.html

newer versions:
http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/jbb/archive/toolset/JavaBreadBoard1-11.zip
http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/jbb


----------

